# Zenith Defy Bracelet - Worth Buying Separately?



## Zama

Has anyone here played with the Zenith Defy bracelet enough to form an opinion on it?

I assume it's well made, but how does it wear?

I own a Defy El Primero 21 and I am finding the leather that came with it just is not particularly comfy. Something about the clasp, and the way the leather flares out from the case just doesn't work. If I get the leather to the size I want, it pinches my wrist top to bottom while having excess room side - to - side. Maybe that will break in with time and wear.

Any opinions on whether it's worth plunking down $2100 for the bracelet?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

2100 bucks?!! Holy maccaroni! - the aftermarket prices for these seem to be rising exponentially! :roll:

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Zama

Hartmut Richter said:


> 2100 bucks?!! Holy maccaroni! - the aftermarket prices for these seem to be rising exponentially! :roll:
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yeah it's a bit more than I would have hoped. Thats why I want to make sure it's a dang good bracelet before I take the plunge...


----------



## RolexDeals

I'm going through the same debate right now. Love the watch, hate the clasp. The bracelet uses a different clasp, which looks cuire like the typical double- opening with a nice smooth inner piece. 
You're dealer might be able to get you a discount. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam

Same here! I just purchased the El Primero 21, the strap felt terrible on the wrist whilst trying it on at the AD. I still purchased it as it was on an awesome deal and felt maybe I just need to break in to it. 

I've just spoken to my AD about the bracelet, they'll get back to me with a discounted quote. 

Funnily enough a different AD across the road had the bracelet model and tried it on there, it felt amazing on the wrist due to the links setup. 

I'm thinking there might be an alternative Zenith clasp which can be fitted on the leather/rubber strap, maybe?


----------



## bjjkk

If the enclosure is what bothers you guys with the strap. Why not try swapping in a pin and buckle.


----------



## WTSP

Interesting to hear this feedback about the clasp and leather strap. Would the rubber strap resolve the issue?


----------



## RolexDeals

WTSP said:


> Interesting to hear this feedback about the clasp and leather strap. Would the rubber strap resolve the issue?


Rubber strap has the same clasp. Aftermarket is probably the way to go, might be hard to find the right fit to the lugs though.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Nice pics! It’s always interesting to be able to see specific details like this that aren’t revealed in the typical wrist shots. Looks like they took the Tag Heuer/Maurice Lacroix approach with the tucked strap clasp. 

Have you tried reversing long/short ends? Perhaps reversing the direction of the clasp will help.


----------



## RolexDeals

Funny you say that- I switched the sides installing the strap yesterday, and it fits the shape of my wrist much better. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama

Thats a really good idea actually, ill try switching the direction of the clasp too.


----------



## WTSP

Wish I’d thought of it myself, but I’d seen this mentioned by other members in various threads.


----------



## digikam

AD got back saying bracelet will cost £1300 but being a regular they’ll see if they can sell it to me close to cost price. 

Either way, Zenith have said 8 week wait as bracelet will be special order and watch will need to be sent to Switzerland 

I’ll try the reverse idea and see what happens


----------



## Zama

digikam said:


> AD got back saying bracelet will cost £1300 but being a regular they'll see if they can sell it to me close to cost price.
> 
> Either way, Zenith have said 8 week wait as bracelet will be special order and watch will need to be sent to Switzerland ��
> 
> I'll try the reverse idea and see what happens


Why would the watch need to be sent to switzerland?


----------



## ericfeuer

Just bought my defy 21 but last week tried them on with bracelet. Frankly it looked washed out on bracelet and it felt like a toy on the wrist due to the sheer lack of weight to the bracelet. That made me opt for strap instead. BTW I did throw the watch on a 23mm leather strap today to see how it worked and it looked and felt fine. I agree the clasp digs into my wrist etc. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

Zama said:


> Why would the watch need to be sent to switzerland?


NO sense why the watch needs to be sent back....curious what they say

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

BTW I just reversed my strap too and will see if it stops the clasp from digging in. Hope so.


digikam said:


> AD got back saying bracelet will cost £1300 but being a regular they'll see if they can sell it to me close to cost price.
> 
> Either way, Zenith have said 8 week wait as bracelet will be special order and watch will need to be sent to Switzerland
> 
> I'll try the reverse idea and see what happens


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

RolexDeals said:


> Rubber strap has the same clasp. Aftermarket is probably the way to go, might be hard to find the right fit to the lugs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I slapped a 23mm leather on mine and fit easily. Actually looked good too even without the flared out sides at the lugs on the OEM strap. Simple strap changes on this model. Very easy with no fight.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama

ericfeuer said:


> I slapped a 23mm leather on mine and fit easily. Actually looked good too even without the flared out sides at the lugs on the OEM strap. Simple strap changes on this model. Very easy with no fight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Very much appreciate you letting us know that it's an easy strap change. I was worried for a moment there.

Also, I agree that on a bracelet the watch loses some of the "drama" from the lines of the case. The strap definitely accentuates it's genta-esque lines.


----------



## ericfeuer

Zama said:


> Very much appreciate you letting us know that it's an easy strap change. I was worried for a moment there.
> 
> Also, I agree that on a bracelet the watch loses some of the "drama" from the lines of the case. The strap definitely accentuates it's genta-esque lines.


Agreed it just looked cheap to me in person on bracelet and felt it as well...I really thought I would buy it on bracelet initially.. Try a strap change as it was simple! Unlike many others...,. Rolex, etc.

My IWC has the same bracelet idea but just works better with the watch than the zenith bracelets did.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam

ericfeuer said:


> I slapped a 23mm leather on mine and fit easily. Actually looked good too even without the flared out sides at the lugs on the OEM strap. Simple strap changes on this model. Very easy with no fight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If you don't mind, can you share a pic please?


----------



## ericfeuer

digikam said:


> If you don't mind, can you share a pic please?


I'll slap it back on when I get time. I took it off after trying it more as a POC to see if it would work.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam

I'm really in two minds now if I should keep this watch or return it. I absolutely love the watch and movement but I just can't get around the strap/buckle, makes it look so out of place on my wrist as I can just about get away with a 44mm case. 

I'm going to give it a week and see if I can find any solution to this.


----------



## Zama

The more the strap gets broken in as I wear the watch, the more comfortable it gets. That and swapping the clasp around as suggested in a previous post have turned this watch from "uncomfortable" to "pretty comfortable".

Probably won't be buying the bracelet now since I'm happy with how it wears as is!


----------



## digikam

You gotta love Zenith customer service...

I've been speaking with the UK Zenith concierge about my problems and they have been kind enough to send me a small size Defy strap absolutely free! It's coming from Switzerland so have to wait a bit.


----------



## De Wolfe

Rule #1, always get the watch with bracelet even if you intend to swipe it out.

Its hard to say if the bracelet is comfy or not, different people different tolerance levels.

Have you thought about making a bespoke strap? That way you can choose the material + buckle you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Zama

De Wolfe said:


> Rule #1, always get the watch with bracelet even if you intend to swipe it out.
> 
> Its hard to say if the bracelet is comfy or not, different people different tolerance levels.
> 
> Have you thought about making a bespoke strap? That way you can choose the material + buckle you are most comfortable with.


This is true, but I bought mine back when the bracelet wasn't out or announced.


----------



## ericfeuer

Finally had time to swap to a non oem strap I had made for one of my Blanpains. It's a life changing experience wearing it on the zenith. Soooo much more comfortable and looks great. What do you all think? The OEM strap and buckle suck IMO. Very uncomfortable.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama

ericfeuer said:


> Finally had time to swap to a non oem strap I had made for one of my Blanpains. It's a life changing experience wearing it on the zenith. Soooo much more comfortable and looks great. What do you all think? The OEM strap and buckle suck IMO. Very uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks good. I just bought an Erika's Original MN Nato strap for mine, with a lumed center stripe. Hopefully it won't look too whacky on a nato, but we will see.


----------



## Tomatoes11

Is the OEM strap that bad? I am thinking of purchasing the blue rubber strap plus deployment clasp for my 41mm defy classic closed dial. But if it’s that bad I’ll go after market.


----------



## Fgama

Hi Digikam, do you have pic of this small size Defy strap? I have a smaller wrist and found the strap deployment buckle uncomfortable (either too loose or if digging on my wrist if I adjust it tighter). I will try reversing the strap as many advised but curious to know what this smaller defy strap is.

Thanks.



digikam said:


> You gotta love Zenith customer service...
> 
> I've been speaking with the UK Zenith concierge about my problems and they have been kind enough to send me a small size Defy strap absolutely free! It's coming from Switzerland so have to wait a bit.


- - - Updated - - -

Hi Digikam, do you have pic of this small size Defy strap? I have a smaller wrist and found the strap deployment buckle uncomfortable (either too loose or if digging on my wrist if I adjust it tighter). I will try reversing the strap as many advised but curious to know what this smaller defy strap is.

Thanks.



digikam said:


> You gotta love Zenith customer service...
> 
> I've been speaking with the UK Zenith concierge about my problems and they have been kind enough to send me a small size Defy strap absolutely free! It's coming from Switzerland so have to wait a bit.


----------



## alexisvas

Hello.
I would like to ask the opposite but I did not want to open a new topic. Can we place an aftermarket 23mm strap if we get the bracelet version? Is it possible?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I have not heard of a single watch that wouldn't take a strap when it originally came on a bracelet. If anything, the thickness of the strap might be an issue (i.e. the space between case and pin) and even then, curved pins will at least help. You might have to choose a thinner strap but it should be possible.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## almeladze

Zama said:


> Has anyone here played with the Zenith Defy bracelet enough to form an opinion on it?
> 
> I assume it's well made, but how does it wear?
> 
> I own a Defy El Primero 21 and I am finding the leather that came with it just is not particularly comfy. Something about the clasp, and the way the leather flares out from the case just doesn't work. If I get the leather to the size I want, it pinches my wrist top to bottom while having excess room side - to - side. Maybe that will break in with time and wear.
> 
> Any opinions on whether it's worth plunking down $2100 for the bracelet?


I had the same issue. Bracelet was crazy expensive and the leather was hurting me. Plus I wanted an alt look for the watch. so I bought a rubber strap with its own deployeant buckle. I am very happy - even went swimming with it in the sea once. Somehow the rubber is more comfortable. I have also heard that reversing the leather strap works. I am not sure if I reversed it actually when I was using the leather option.


----------



## almeladze

ericfeuer said:


> Agreed it just looked cheap to me in person on bracelet and felt it as well...I really thought I would buy it on bracelet initially.. Try a strap change as it was simple! Unlike many others...,. Rolex, etc.
> 
> My IWC has the same bracelet idea but just works better with the watch than the zenith bracelets did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I actually cant say it looks cheaper but that blue leather with the blue variant of the watch looks amazing. I couldnt sacrifice the look and pay more for the other look. I wanted the swimability as well and got the rubber which was much cheaper (even with its own buckle!). But I still regret not having the titanium bracelet (


----------



## almeladze

digikam said:


> I'm really in two minds now if I should keep this watch or return it. I absolutely love the watch and movement but I just can't get around the strap/buckle, makes it look so out of place on my wrist as I can just about get away with a 44mm case.
> 
> I'm going to give it a week and see if I can find any solution to this.


Keep it! I have a watch like that and wear it mostly in the winter with heavy sweaters, etc. Or get a Defy classic instead. It's a little smaller.


----------



## Zama

almeladze said:


> I had the same issue. Bracelet was crazy expensive and the leather was hurting me. Plus I wanted an alt look for the watch. so I bought a rubber strap with its own deployeant buckle. I am very happy - even went swimming with it in the sea once. Somehow the rubber is more comfortable. I have also heard that reversing the leather strap works. I am not sure if I reversed it actually when I was using the leather option.


Reversing the leather worked to an extent to me but it wasn't really a good solution. Still was rather uncomfortable just not actively painful anymore.

Actually, unfortunately, I ended up returning the watch because one of the chronograph hands - the one at 6 o clock - was scraping paint off its own subdial. They AD supplied 2 more examples and both had the exact same issue.

I loved the look and functionality of the Defy but I've moved on to more comfortable pastures...


----------



## almeladze

Zama said:


> Reversing the leather worked to an extent to me but it wasn't really a good solution. Still was rather uncomfortable just not actively painful anymore.
> 
> Actually, unfortunately, I ended up returning the watch because one of the chronograph hands - the one at 6 o clock - was scraping paint off its own subdial. They AD supplied 2 more examples and both had the exact same issue.
> 
> I loved the look and functionality of the Defy but I've moved on to more comfortable pastures...


I heard/read that from a few people. I experience reset function misfiring that Zenith claims is normal but it doesnt happen on all watches so I fail to see how this is normal. Plus mine starts losing time on day 2 if I dont wear it for a day. I am gearing up to send it in for service. Good luck with your purchases. Never thought this hobby would be like walking on a minefield


----------



## Tamhqvn

Zama said:


> Looks good. I just bought an Erika's Original MN Nato strap for mine, with a lumed center stripe. Hopefully it won't look too whacky on a nato, but we will see.


Could you please post pic.
Thanks


----------



## lionel1000

Hello all
Since we’re in the strap subject, do some of you know the price of an oem rubber strap and bracelet for a zenith classic defy ? ref is 95900067051r584, thanks !


----------



## Hydroconquest

ericfeuer said:


> Agreed it just looked cheap to me in person on bracelet and felt it as well...I really thought I would buy it on bracelet initially.. Try a strap change as it was simple! Unlike many others...,. Rolex, etc.
> 
> My IWC has the same bracelet idea but just works better with the watch than the zenith bracelets did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you still have that IWC ? Which model is that ?


----------



## zigg

Looks like IW323404


----------

